# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Tormenta en Valencia esta madrugada

## Luján

Antes digo que en Valencia apenas cayó agua, antes cae El Diluvio.

Aquí algunas imágenes:




El radar de la AEMET a las 01:30


Los rayos antes de las 01:00

----------


## nando

> Antes digo que en Valencia apenas cayó agua, antes cae El Diluvio.
> 
> Aquí algunas imágenes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El radar de la AEMET a las 01:30
> 
> ...


Granizo¡¡¡ no??

----------


## ben-amar

> Granizo¡¡¡ no??


Agua solidificada, vamos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Agua solidificada, vamos.


O pedrisco del bueno  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: .
Ojala hubiera caido una de esas por aquí  :Frown:   :Frown: .

----------


## Luján

> Granizo¡¡¡ no??


No, sólo un palo de agua de los de verdad.

En cuanto pueda pondré algún video.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> No, sólo un palo de agua de los de verdad.
> 
> En cuanto pueda pondré algún video.



Lo que pasa es que con el Flash parece granizo, ¿no es verdad? :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Lo que pasa es que con el Flash parece granizo, ¿no es verdad?


Así es.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Aquí teneis un vídeo de la que estaba cayendo. No se ve mucho la lluvia, pero sí que se oyen los truenos.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M923R_5xgEc

Aquí otro, no os perdáis justo el principio, que es donde se ve el relámpago.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mv0-PkVGgJM

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Así es. 
> 
> Aquí teneis un vídeo de la que estaba cayendo. No se ve mucho la lluvia, pero sí que se oyen los truenos.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M923R_5xgEc
> 
> Aquí otro, no os perdáis justo el principio, que es donde se ve el relámpago.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mv0-PkVGgJM



Vaya videos  :EEK!: . Que malas son las tormentas por la noche, porque no puedes ver lo que viene. Tampoco puedes hacer fotos en las que se vean muchas cosas y videos ya ni te digo, y como se vaya la luz.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Luján, más que agua, parece que están saliendo cometitas o meteorititos desde tu terraza... :EEK!:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Y los vídeos, la luz se ve, pero sonido, más bien poco, no se escucha nada o no escucho nada...  :Confused: 




> Que malas son las tormentas por la noche, porque no puedes ver lo que viene.


Pues no se yo que decirte...

Aunque venga de día, no puedes hacer nada para echarla de allí...

De noche, la puedes ver venir mucho mejor que de día, pues los relámpagos los ves aunque esté a 30/40 km...

----------


## Luján

> Luján, más que agua, parece que están saliendo cometitas o meteorititos desde tu terraza...
> 
> Y los vídeos, la luz se ve, pero sonido, más bien poco, no se escucha nada o no escucho nada...


Ya me he dado cuenta, creo que ha sido un problema al subirlos a youtube, porquqe te aseguro que en el móvil se oye.

Intentaré volverlos a subir

EDIT:

Lamentablemente, el archivo de vídeo descargado del móvil al PC muestra una cadena de audio, pero no se puede oír. Así pues, no creo posible que pueda exponeros el vídeo con sonido. Eso sí, en el móvil sí que se oía.

----------


## ben-amar

Prefiero las fotos, los efectos del flash con el agua hacen, como dicen embalses al 100 %, que el agua parezca granizo :Smile: , o pqueños cometas como dice F, Lazaro :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Ya me he dado cuenta, creo que ha sido un problema al subirlos a youtube, porquqe te aseguro que en el móvil se oye.
> 
> Intentaré volverlos a subir
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Lamentablemente, el archivo de vídeo descargado del móvil al PC muestra una cadena de audio, pero no se puede oír. Así pues, no creo posible que pueda exponeros el vídeo con sonido. *Eso sí, en el móvil sí que se oía*.


Bueno, pues mándame el móvil con el archivo para oír el sonido... (tranquilo, que te lo devuelvo  :Wink: )  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Vaya castañazo  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPvEQsL2Cgk&feature=related[/ame]

¿Será el mismo castañazo que grabó Luján y no escuchábamos el sonido?  :Confused:  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

> Vaya castañazo 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPvEQ...eature=related
> 
> ¿Será el mismo castañazo que grabó Luján y no escuchábamos el sonido?


Con los que cayeron aquella vez, ve a saber. Si fue el mismo te aseguro que yo estaba más cerca. :Frown:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Con los que cayeron aquella vez, ve a saber. Si fue el mismo te aseguro que yo estaba más cerca.


Pues este también pilló uno bien cerca... un poco más y lo fríe allí mismo  :Embarrassment: 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5i6VL8C9U44&feature=related[/ame]

Seguro se le quitaron las ganas de seguir grabando... :Big Grin:

----------

